# mk3 GOLF ABA cam position sensor. problem



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

got my own problems recently, dtc says bad cam position sensor but also in the morning the car takes a very very very long time to start and an extra amount of effort, however i did notice this occurance after i had adjusted the distributor. could this be?


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

the Cam Pos Sensor is in the distributor. If you adjusted the distributor (for some reason other than setting timing? ) it is telling you that your distributor is not lined up properly and your timing is off.

:beer:


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah but after a lot of persuasion should the car still start and run fine? cause ive been driving it and it runs fine when started up, never wants to start when it is cold.. motor is a 98, original was a 96, everything was changed over into the new engine.. it ran fine until i did short ram intake i removed that and put factory air box back in still no dice..then the oil cooler adapter seal went sour so i replaced that in strange hopes of it being an oil pressure issue as well. however the car still is very hard to start, but when it starts it runs great..


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

If your timing is off it can still run, but will just run crappy. You will get bad gas mileage and may notice a tapping in the cylinder head.

I would check the timing, as none of the other things you mentioned will trigger a CEL for the Cam Pos Sensor. As long as your MAF was still connected, the Short Intake shouldnt cause any issues.

If the timing is fine, then you will need a new Cam Pos Sensor or a New Distributor.


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info I'll try that. It's just beyond
Me why the car runs good when it starts.. Maybe the fuel pump isn't gonna make it very much longer, I'll check the timing this evening. Old girl wouldn't start this morning had to take the girlfriends gsr to work.


----------

